# Zweiter Ruhestein...für Geld



## Rudi TD (4. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

die ganzen "Gutmenschen" und "Fan-Boys" haben es so lange verteidigt, aber jetzt wird er bald kommen, der Vorteil für Geld.

http://www.wowtcgloo...real_portal.htm

Der zweite Ruhestein aus dem TCG.


Acts as secondary hearthstone.
When redeemed sets return to character race starting location.
Ethereal portal location can be changed by any innkeeper.
May work in groups (unknown).
Useable at any level and therefore available for twinks.
Ich bin mir zwar jetzt schon sicher, dass es auf ein "Schamis, Magier, Inschriftenkundige können das auch...blablabla" hinausläuft, deswegen gleich mal zum klarstellen:

- Magier kommen nur in Hauptstädte
- Schamanen können mit Astraler Rückruf alle 7min 30sek (Glyphe) zum Gastwirt
- Inschriftenkundige haben einen zweiten Ruhestein 15min Cooldown
- Wappenrock des Argentumkreuzfahrers, nur Eiskrone, 30min Cooldown
- Ingenieure haben ihre Dimensionszerfetzer, 2h Cooldown, Orte sehr schlecht gesetzt und unflexibel


Und nur ganz beiläufig:

Einen Vorteil verschafft einem das Teil auch dann schon, wenn man Schamane ist, "Astrale Rückruf" nur 30sek Cooldown hat und man Inschriftenkunde + Ingenieurskunst geskillt hat.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (4. Juni 2010)

der thread kommt erst jetzt? o_O das ist doch schon seit langem bekannt...

EDIT : wer braucht denn überhaupt noch nen ruhestein? ich verlasse orgrimmar eh nur noch zum raiden und dafür brauche ich keinen ruhestein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petu (4. Juni 2010)

Öhm, das ist eine Lootkarte, wie es sie auch schon seit Jahren gibt.

Genauso wie den Spektraltiger, das Raketenhühnchen, X51-Netherrakete usw.

Das ist doch nichts neues. 

Die Karten bekommt man entweder durch Zufall 1:242 ( je nach Karte auch weniger chancen ) oder man kauft die direkt bei Ebay. 

Wie gesagt: Das gibts schon seit Jahren.



> *Expansion:* Fires of Outland
> *Card:* Spectral Tiger
> *Rarity:* 1/484 booster packs
> *Distribution:* Fires of Outland booster boxes contain 24 boosters and cost approx $140 USD (inc. shipping), therefore the average cost of obtaining this particular loot is $2,823.00


----------



## Ginkohana (4. Juni 2010)

meld dich wieder wenn man Frostmourne oder so aus dem TCG bekommt....
Wer wegen nem TCG Heartstone rumweint der flennt bei Blizz auch wegen jeder Änderung.


----------



## The Paladin (4. Juni 2010)

Das ist vom WoW-TCG, eine Lootkarte also.

Das heißt nur Leute die sich diese Karten kaufen können (Mit sehr viel Glück) so ein Teil kriegen. Das landet wahrscheinlich auf Ebay usw.

Also ist es NICHT im Itemshop. 

MfG

Ivan "The Paladin"

Edit: Da war ich wohl zu spät ^^


----------



## pvenohr (4. Juni 2010)

Es gab auch schon vorher x mögliche Gegenstände die einen an alternative Plätze als den Zielort des Ruhesteins brachten. Und bei der Abklingzeit von 30 Minuten ist so ein Gegenstand auch kein echter Vorteil mehr.


----------



## Necroscope (4. Juni 2010)

Dann gibts ncoh das Siegel der Kirin Tor - nich vergessen! Allerdings hat das Teil nen Riesennachtteil: Ich hab schon soo oft vergessen das Ding wieder auszuziehen nachm Porten -.-
Außerdem kann man sich noch mit den Angelstiefeln nach BB porten.

Aber mal ehrlich, ein zweiter Ruhestein ist kein spielentscheidender Vorteil. Ausser für Paladine die jetzt auch öfter als alle halbe Stunde PvP betreiben können.


----------



## Deadwool (4. Juni 2010)

das wird teuer bis ich den für alle meine Twinks gekauft habe


----------



## pastranora (4. Juni 2010)

Rudi schrieb:


> - Magier kommen nur in Hauptstädte



das ist falsch die kommen können noch viel mehr portale machen müssen es nur holen


----------



## aufgeraucht (4. Juni 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> der thread kommt erst jetzt? o_O das ist doch schon seit langem bekannt...


Nein, wurde schon seitenlang durchgekaut.
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/152354-rustungen-im-itemshop/page__hl__tcg


----------



## Petu (4. Juni 2010)

Necroscope schrieb:


> (...)
> Aber mal ehrlich, ein zweiter Ruhestein ist kein spielentscheidender Vorteil. Ausser für Paladine die jetzt auch öfter als alle halbe Stunde PvP betreiben können.



Jetzt habe ich aber herzlich gelacht. Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## merc91 (4. Juni 2010)

pastranora schrieb:


> das ist falsch die kommen können noch viel mehr portale machen müssen es nur holen



aha... viel... mehr... oO

steinard für die horde

theremore für die allianz


das ist viel mehr? xD 

hey die hauptstadt portale reichen komplett aus und der ruhestein da wo man halt grad levelt und fertig


----------



## Mäuserich (4. Juni 2010)

Ich steh auf Ports, der Dalaran Siegelring und der Argentumswappenrock sind (auch wenn der Ring wegen der Werte nicht angelegt ist) meine ständigen Begleiter und hoffentlich gewinne ich mal den Angelwettbewerb für die Port-Stiefel.

Logisch das ich auch das teil gerne hätte, aber ich bezweifel das die ebay-Preise sich da mit meinen Vorstellungen decken werden, denn 50,00 € wäre für mich das Limit...

So oder so: der ingame Vorteil ist da, aber vergeleichbare gab es schon vorher (Mount das für alle Twinks funktioniert, spart ca. 300 g pro Char, XT-Pet funktioniert als Zugzerstörer der sonst 200 G (?) kostet,...). Aber ich gehöre auch zur Gruppe die moderate ingame Vorteile für Geld nicht wirklich stören...


----------



## pvenohr (4. Juni 2010)

Außerdem ist es ja auch so das WoW das einzige Spiel ist für das es Trading-Cards zu kaufen gibt...


----------



## Bighorn (4. Juni 2010)

Der Ruhestein cd lag eins bei 1Stunde, da war man um jede andere schnelle Reisemöglichkeit glücklich. 
Aber heute bei einer halben Stunde cd, einem schnellen Flugtier und stark verkürzten "Linienflüge" in der alten Welt ... brauche ich nicht mal den Rückruf bei meinem Schami.

Btw, in Naxx gibts noch Stoffschuhe die einen zum Heimatort porten.


----------



## Mäuserich (4. Juni 2010)

Bighorn schrieb:


> [...]
> Btw, in Naxx gibts noch Stoffschuhe die einen zum Heimatort porten.


Echt?! o.O

Ich kenne nur diese Rubindingsda-Schuhe aus dem Theater Event in Kara, die man wie nen Ruhestein benutzen kann wenn man sie an hat. Nachteil: die Dinger packen dir trotzdem CD auf den Stein, deshalb -> nutzlos...

Weisst du wie die Naxx Teile heissen?


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (4. Juni 2010)

Bighorn schrieb:


> Btw, in Naxx gibts noch Stoffschuhe die einen zum Heimatort porten.



is mir neu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... hast du zufällig nen link?


----------



## Natar (4. Juni 2010)

es wird nie möglich sein, beide fraktionen auf einem pvp-realm zu spielen  -  fail
es wird nie möglich sein, einen fraktionswechsel vorzunehmen  -  fail
im shop/über spiel werden keine features verkauft, welche einfluss aus spiel haben  -  fail
im shop/über tcg werden keine features zu holen sein, welche gravierenden einfluss aufs spiel haben  -  fail kommt noch


----------



## Mäuserich (4. Juni 2010)

Grad nochmal die Datenbank befragt...

Unter Stoffschuhe itemlevel 200 - 220 in Naxx findet die keine die nen Port drauf haben, ich denke er meint die von mir angesprochenen Kara-Schuhe...


----------



## Bighorn (4. Juni 2010)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Grad nochmal die Datenbank befragt...
> 
> Unter Stoffschuhe itemlevel 200 - 220 in Naxx findet die keine die nen Port drauf haben, ich denke er meint die von mir angesprochenen Kara-Schuhe...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist es doch schon sooo lange her das ich die unnötigen Teile habe ... die sind tatsächlich aus Kara 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pvenohr (4. Juni 2010)

Natar schrieb:


> es wird nie möglich sein, beide fraktionen auf einem pvp-realm zu spielen - fail
> es wird nie möglich sein, einen fraktionswechsel vorzunehmen - fail
> im shop/über spiel werden keine features verkauft, welche einfluss aus spiel haben -  fail
> im shop/über tcg werden keine features zu holen sein, welche gravierenden einfluss aufs spiel haben - fail kommt noch



Diese Dinge sind von Blizzard auch nie so kommuniziert worden. Zwischen "wird nie möglich sein" und "ist derzeit nicht geplant" liegen aber auch Welten. Aber das viele Jugendliche nicht sinnerfassend lesen können wurde hier ja schon oft bewiesen.


----------



## Fizzwit (4. Juni 2010)

Das Teil spart einem bestenfalls 1/2 Stunde warten auf Ruhestein cd. So gravierend ist das ja wohl auch nicht. Alternativ kann man übrigens auch mit Greif und Boot das REisen machen. Dauert meistens nicht so lang. Wo ist da der entscheidende Vorteil?


----------



## Natar (4. Juni 2010)

pvenohr schrieb:


> Aber das viele Jugendliche nicht sinnerfassend lesen können wurde hier ja schon oft bewiesen.




böse jugendliche das
einfach nicht sinnerfassend lesen und wortgenau wiedergeben

mein gott...


----------



## Tikume (4. Juni 2010)

The schrieb:


> Das ist vom WoW-TCG, eine Lootkarte also.
> 
> Das heißt nur Leute die sich diese Karten kaufen können (Mit sehr viel Glück) so ein Teil kriegen. Das landet wahrscheinlich auf Ebay usw.
> 
> Also ist es NICHT im Itemshop.



Der Unterschied ist im Prinzip nur dass man Geld zahlen UND Glück haben muss oder dass man viel mehr Geld zahlen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KingNothing22 (4. Juni 2010)

Also ich hab nen Inschriftenkundigen und ich kann Rolle des Rückrufs benutzen so oft ich will...ohne CD...mimimi nerf Inschriftenkunde..?

Is mir sowas von egal dieses Item...Solln alle 10 Ruhesteine kriegen is mir auch egal eigentlich...


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. Juni 2010)

Natar schrieb:


> es wird nie möglich sein, beide fraktionen auf einem pvp-realm zu spielen  -  fail
> es wird nie möglich sein, einen fraktionswechsel vorzunehmen  -  fail
> im shop/über spiel werden keine features verkauft, welche einfluss aus spiel haben  -  fail
> im shop/über tcg werden keine features zu holen sein, welche gravierenden einfluss aufs spiel haben  -  fail kommt noch



Es wurde immer nur gesagt, dass es derzeit nicht geplant ist. Also fail deinerseits.


----------



## Destructix (4. Juni 2010)

Ich müsste ca. 121 Tüten kaufen um ne Chance zu haben, einen 2. Ruhestein haben zu können. Selbst dann is es nicht mal sicher das die Karte drin ist.

Dann kann ich das auch nur *Einem* Char geben... boah was für ein Vorteil... bei 3-4 Euro pro Tüte.

Ich kenn auch gerademal 2 Leute auf dem Server, die den Spektraltiger haben.

Mimimimi und so...


----------



## AerionD (4. Juni 2010)

Ein zweiter Ruhestein für Geld ist zwar nichts weltbewegendes,
aber man muss sich fragen was dann als nächstes kommt...


----------



## Bighorn (4. Juni 2010)

... der dritte Ruhestein für noch mehr Geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natar (4. Juni 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Es wurde immer nur gesagt, dass es derzeit nicht geplant ist. Also fail deinerseits.



das macht in der theorie einen unterschied, in der praxis absolut nicht

ob das heisst nie geplant oder ist dereit nicht geplant, aber in 2 wochen ists erschienen *achtung fiktive zeitangabe* ist mir milchkaffe

aber die antworten sind ja mal vorhersehbar

- petshop kommt: sind ja nur pets
- mount im petshop: keinen einfluss aufs spiel
- ruhestein: keinen gravierenden einfluss aufs spiel

versteh mich nicht falsch, das ist mir eigentlich egal ob da ein ruhestein kommt aber auf die meldung

"Wir haben uns entschieden, den zus. ruhestein nun auch über den itemshop erhältich zu machen" 

freue ich mich dennoch

btw, du kannst in deinen gürtel einen weiteren sockel reinpflanzen *jiha armoryflame*


----------



## DeathDranor (4. Juni 2010)

Es wird keiner gezwungen Geld dafür auszugeben. Wer es tut und glück hat, hat es halt. Ein richtiger Vorteil ist das jetzt nicht. Wenn man durch sowas direkt T10,9 kriegt, dann ja. Aber das ist ein Witz sich darüber aufzuregen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. Juni 2010)

Natar schrieb:


> das macht in der theorie einen unterschied, in der praxis absolut nicht
> 
> ob das heisst nie geplant oder ist dereit nicht geplant, aber in 2 wochen ists erschienen *achtung fiktive zeitangabe* ist mir milchkaffe
> 
> ...



Warte doch einfach ab, bis es so weit ist. Sind doch ungelegte Eier... würde Blizzard ernsthafte spielrelevante Items verkaufen, würden sie ihren eigenen Timesink vernichten. 




> btw, du kannst in deinen gürtel einen weiteren sockel reinpflanzen *jiha armoryflame*



Ach du Schreck, du hast Recht!


----------



## deluc (4. Juni 2010)

Ist mir als Schamane sowieso ziemlich Wurst, ich hab eh nur 15min bzw. 7,5min cd + den normalen Stein noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rygel (4. Juni 2010)

ich glaube man kommt auch ohne zweiten ruhestein sehr gut klar, oder? von dala aus kommt man in jede hauptstadt, per ruhestein alle 30 min. zurück. dazu dann noch gimmicks wie der kirin tor-ring, mageportale, wurmlochgenerator, portale nach gadget, everlook und schergrat, u.v.m. da kommt man schon ganz gut klar, finde ich.

für den zweiten ruhestein werde ich kein geld ausgeben bzw. das große kartensammeln anfangen!


----------



## BalianTorres (4. Juni 2010)

Rudi schrieb:


> Hallo, die ganzen "Gutmenschen" und "Fan-Boys" haben es so lange verteidigt, aber jetzt wird er bald kommen, der Vorteil für Geld.
> 
> Der zweite Ruhestein aus dem TCG.



Das ist natürlich ein gewaltiger Vorteil! Ich bin schockiert und werd sofort mein Abo kündigen! 

Vielleicht gehst du mal an die frische Luft und lässt ein wenig Sauerstoff an die Zockerbirne, bevor du hier so Unsinns-Threads aufmachst.


----------



## thezwelch (4. Juni 2010)

meine güte, lasst den leuten doch ihren 2. ruhestein. ist ja nicht so dass man dadurch arthas leichter killen kann...

edit:

und wenn später noch equip kaufbar ist, NIEMAND ist gezwungen sich den kram zu holen. wenn deine ehre dir im weg steht, ignorier es. gibt dann halt nen haufen leute die sich die zeit sparen und so an ihre ausrüstung kommen. who cares?
wenn sie nicht spielen können, wird man das auch trotz T100,5 sehen können und dann fliegen sie. fertig.


----------



## Rasgaar (4. Juni 2010)

Mit meinem Schami muss ich immer erst in einem langen mentalen Kampf entscheiden ob ich Astraler Rückruf oder Ruhestein nehme....
Wenn da noch eine dritte Heimportmöglichkeit dazukommt, dann komm ich gar nicht mehr zum Spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legend of Doom (4. Juni 2010)

Mein Ruhestein hat schon ne 10cm dicke Staubschicht angesetzt. Seit man sich in die heros porten kann ist er eh zu 80% überflüssig,und zur raid ini ist eh immer nen hexer bei wo port steltt


----------



## Dagonzo (4. Juni 2010)

Rudi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die ganzen "Gutmenschen" und "Fan-Boys" haben es so lange verteidigt, aber jetzt wird er bald kommen, der Vorteil für Geld.
> 
> ...



Achja was für ein Vorteil...tztz Vielleicht kommt noch eine Spitzhacke dazu mit dem man Erze in 1,5sek statt in 3sek abbauen kann... na und?

Seit der Ruhestein eh nur noch einen CD von 30 min gegenüber früher von einer Stunde hat, ist es doch eh völlig egal. Wer den öfter nutzen muss, hat das Spiel eh nicht verstanden. Diese halbe Stunde reicht völlig aus.  Aber war ja klar das bestimmte Typen (mal ganz milde ausgedrückt) wieder darauf rumreiten müssen. Habt ihr echt nichts besseres zu tun? Fühlt ihr euch ohne Meckerei nicht mehr wohl? Ein Vorteil soll das sein? Oh man, so langsam muss man echt an euch zweifeln. 

Auf das der Thread dann wieder 50 Seiten lang wird. So hat der TE wenigstens etwas worauf er stolz sein kann.


----------



## Tai Guy (4. Juni 2010)

Es hat echt was negatives, so ein zweiter ruhestein. stellt euch mal vor ihr steht in der pampa und müsst überlegen wohin ihr wollt?


----------



## Aremetis (4. Juni 2010)

Ich bin klar dafür, dass Mages sich überall hinporten können sollten, wo man einen Ruhestein setzen kann. :-) 
Und das porten sollte instant sein. oO
Blinzeln endlich 3D (sprich auch in verschiedene Höhe)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (4. Juni 2010)

Wer die paar Tausend Euro hat, kanns sichs gerne "kaufen"


----------



## Cloze (4. Juni 2010)

Siegelring von Dalaran *Fragezeichen*


----------



## huladai (4. Juni 2010)

pvenohr schrieb:


> Diese Dinge sind von Blizzard auch nie so kommuniziert worden. Zwischen "wird nie möglich sein" und "ist derzeit nicht geplant" liegen aber auch Welten. Aber das viele Jugendliche nicht sinnerfassend lesen können wurde hier ja schon oft bewiesen.



fakt ist, dass sie definitiv ausgeschlossen haben, Thunder Bluff etc. einzudeutschen. Genau das ist eingetroffen, schade.

quelle? mein kopf und www.quelle.de


----------



## MrBlaki (4. Juni 2010)

So geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der TE macht diesen Thread auf, merkt nach den ersten 10 Posts selber das er grundlos rumweint und antwortet nun nicht mehr xD


----------



## Anonymus299 (4. Juni 2010)

Benutze den Ruhestein auch nie so oft^^
Und wenn es mal eng wird habe ich noch die Rolle des Rückrufs....wer mehr braucht sollte mal über seine Spielweise nachdenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cortez338 (4. Juni 2010)

Naja den Ruhestein braucht man doch nurnoch zum twinken. Mir ist das eigentlich sowas von egal...


----------



## Marvo666 (4. Juni 2010)

Mal im Ernst, welchen relevanten Vorteil bringt einem ein Ruhestein?, auch wenns ein zweiter ist? - Richtig!, Nämlich keinen.

War mir klar, dass wieder einer dahergelaufen kommt mit dem Satz: "lol, Ruhestein für Geld!!!!!11elf, Geldgeier Blizzard, lol", das ist die selbe Geschichte, als würde man Blizzard dafür bezichtigen Spielern Vorteile zu geben, die per Glück und/oder mit Geld einen Spektraltiger in ihrem Besitz haben, es bringt nunmal keinen spielentscheidenden/relevanten Vorteil - abgesehen von Style/Geschmack (der ja bekanntlich bei jedem ein anderer ist).
Blizzard ist nunmal ein großes Unternehmen - und wie jedes Unternehmen wollen sie Profit machen, rein wirtschaftlich gesehen völligst normal und intelligent.
Und es wird durch soetwas keinem Spieler ein wirklicher Vorteil denen gegenüber gewährt, die monatlich nur ihr Abo bezahlen und nichts gesondert kaufen.

MfG


----------



## Rudi TD (4. Juni 2010)

Hachja, ich muss sagen die Antworten überraschen mich nicht mal wirklich.
3 Seiten, davon 90% reine flames und dummes Gewäsch von irgendwelchen früh pubertierenden, aber bei buffed nicht (mehr) überraschend.

Aus den meisten Antworten kann ich schließen, dass den ganzen Fanboys langsam die Argumente ausgehen (wenn man "mimimi" & "wayne" als "Argument" bezeichnen kann), was sich im übrigen auch daran festmachen lässt, dass die Leute hier mit Geldgeilheit seitens Blizzard anfangen.

Naja, ob ihr es wahr haben wollt oder nicht, dieses Item ist der erste Gegenstand der einen gewissen Vorteil (und sei er auch noch so gering) im Spiel bringt.

Aber hey, mir ist klar, bei 90% geht das in das eine Ohr rein, scheitert kläglich an der Suche nach einem kleinen bisschen restlichem Hirn und kommt zum anderen Ohr wieder raus, da kann man nichts dran machen, deswegen werde ich auch nicht weiter darauf eingehen.



BalianTorres schrieb:


> Vielleicht gehst du mal an die frische Luft und lässt ein wenig Sauerstoff an die Zockerbirne, bevor du hier so Unsinns-Threads aufmachst.



Danke, Menschen wie du untermauern immer wieder warum man in Deutschland erst ab 18 wählen darf, weder Sinn für Anstand noch bereit über ein Thema in einem konstruktiven Theard zu diskutieren.


PS: Ein Mod bitte closen, ansonsten wird der Theard, durch irgendwelche Kleingeister, wohl noch bis Seite 50 gepusht.


----------



## Dagonzo (4. Juni 2010)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> So geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das ist fast immer so, da ist er bei weitem nicht der einzige. Manchmal frage ich mich ob solche Beiträge nur eröffnet werden mit der Absicht das sich wieder alle gegenseitig die Köpfe einrennen. Weil eine wirkliche Diskussionsgrundlage bietet dieser Beitrag jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Progamer13332 (4. Juni 2010)

das is schon nen heftiger vorteil, du kannst dich 2mal in 30mins wegporten also im schnitt alle 15 mins nen port 0o


----------



## KingNothing22 (4. Juni 2010)

Rudi schrieb:


> Hachja, ich muss sagen die Antworten überraschen mich nicht mal wirklich.
> 3 Seiten, davon 90% reine flames und dummes Gewäsch von irgendwelchen früh pubertierenden, aber bei buffed nicht (mehr) überraschend.
> 
> Aus den meisten Antworten kann ich schließen, dass den ganzen Fanboys langsam die Argumente ausgehen (wenn man "mimimi" & "wayne" als "Argument" bezeichnen kann), was sich im übrigen auch daran festmachen lässt, dass die Leute hier mit Geldgeilheit seitens Blizzard anfangen.
> ...




Da kanns wohl jemand nicht ertragen, dass niemand seine Meinung teilt...?

Mounts ausm TCG gibts schon relativ lange. Und wenn du schon von einem "noch so minimalen" Vorteil redest musst du doch auch erwähnen, dass jemand, der im Besitz dieser Karte ist kein Gold für ein Mount im Spiel ausgeben muss oO

Anstatt jetzt den Beleidigten zu spielen könntest du einfach akzeptieren, dass die meisten hier diesen minimalen Vorteil einfach mit "wayne" kommentieren...

und wenn du mal drüber nachdenkst is es auch verständlich. Wer würde ernsthaft nen Aufstand machen wenn (ich geh jetzt mal von der Häufigkeit wie beim Spektraltiger aus) 1-2 Leute aufm Server so nen Dreck haben? Denen gratuliere ich entweder weil sie Glück hatten oder bemitleide sie wenn sie tatsächlich Geld auf Ebay für den Mist ausgegeben haben xD


----------



## Occasus (4. Juni 2010)

Da ich sowieso nur in den Hauptstädten rumgammel ist mir das wurscht! 

Und Vorteil sehe ich da auch keinen


----------



## Dagonzo (4. Juni 2010)

Rudi schrieb:


> Aus den meisten Antworten kann ich schließen, dass den ganzen Fanboys langsam die Argumente ausgehen (wenn man "mimimi" & "wayne" als "Argument" bezeichnen kann), was sich im übrigen auch daran festmachen lässt, dass die Leute hier mit Geldgeilheit seitens Blizzard anfangen.
> 
> PS: Ein Mod bitte closen, ansonsten wird der Theard, durch irgendwelche Kleingeister, wohl noch bis Seite 50 gepusht.


Ja besser ist es. Ein Ruhestein ist jedenfalls kein vernünftiger Grund so einen Beitrag zu eröffnen.


----------



## Noxiel (4. Juni 2010)

Rudi schrieb:


> Danke, Menschen wie du untermauern immer wieder warum man in Deutschland erst ab 18 wählen darf, weder Sinn für Anstand noch bereit über ein Thema in einem konstruktiven Theard zu diskutieren.



Wenn ich mir ansehe wie du deinen Thread eingeleitet hast, dann ist das nur die logische Erwiderung. 
Ich habe den größten Unfug entfernt, lasse den Thread aber offen. Eine Diskussion lebt von Pro und Contra, man sollte mit beiden Standpunkten umgehen können.


----------



## wowoo (5. Juni 2010)

Also ich komme immer mit meinen 2 Ruhesteinen aus..

Einfach Düsterbräus Fernbedienung verwenden und beim Einsteigen DC machen, nach dem reloggen ist man dort wo der Ruhestein ist. (Auch wenn der cd hat!)

Dauert < 1 min und geht von überall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Meiner Meinung wäre ein dritter sinnlos, hatte noch nie das Problem das beides cd hatte...


*Düsterbräus Fernbedienung*


----------



## TheGui (5. Juni 2010)

Boah wen jukts xD

Magier hat auch seine Portale und keiner heult rum oder macht mimimi...

Ingis haben ihre +Portale und keiner macht mimimi...

Schamis haben Analer Rückruf und keiner macht mimimi...

Druiden/DKs haben einen + Portal und keiner macht mimimi...

Freaks mit Kirintor Ring haben + Portal und keiner macht mimimi...

*ALSO, SO WHAT!*


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. Juni 2010)

Rudi schrieb:


> Hachja, ich muss sagen die Antworten überraschen mich nicht mal wirklich.
> 3 Seiten, davon 90% reine flames und dummes Gewäsch von irgendwelchen früh pubertierenden, aber bei buffed nicht (mehr) überraschend.
> 
> Aus den meisten Antworten kann ich schließen, dass den ganzen Fanboys langsam die Argumente ausgehen (wenn man "mimimi" & "wayne" als "Argument" bezeichnen kann), was sich im übrigen auch daran festmachen lässt, dass die Leute hier mit Geldgeilheit seitens Blizzard anfangen.
> ...


Der einzige, der sinnentleert beleidigt, bist du. Amüsant, dass gerade du von Anstand sprichst.


----------



## Ultimo01 (5. Juni 2010)

Omg für was brauch man n 2ten ruhestein? das man sagt
/2 ... Sry hab 2x cd auf ruhestein? o.O
ne also echt ned. ruhestein in dala legen und nachdenken wo man hinwill, ansonsten 30 mins warten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gecko93 (5. Juni 2010)

Rudi schrieb:


> der Vorteil für Geld.


Ok. Man nehme:
Die "Dropchance der Karte" multipliziere sie mit den Kosten der Booster und schwup:
Man kommt auf nen ganzes Häufchen Geld. Wenn man sich das Ding nicht bei gewissen Auktionshäusern kauft, braucht man viel Geld und Glück.
Einfach mit Geld Vorteil XY erkaufen ist also nicht.
Da find ich die Sachen aus dem Item-Shop vielfach schlimmer, den solange man es nicht unter Garantie bekommt, bleibt es halt nur nen Bonus, und nicht das wofür man eigentlich zahlt (/zahlen sollte).


----------



## Supermany2 (5. Juni 2010)

also ich raff das nicht so ganz^^ Ich lese hier bei 100 Posts irgenwie 90 mal 
"Wo ist der Vorteil" und keiner sagt was dazu^^

Ich meine beim Leveln ist man eh immer in der nähe der Städte oder man Questet irgendwie so im Kreis das man am ende wieder in der Stadt ist^^ Der Ruhestein ist eh in Dalaran und somit hat man leichten und schnellen zugang überall hin. Und auch mit 100 Ruhesteinen kommt man nicht dort hin wo man nicht schonmal war^^

Wenn man dann 80 ist Dann raidet man doch nicht weniger als 29min oder man farmt doch nicht nur 10min oder random Inis macht man eh gerade da wo man steht. Auch Erfolge brauchen ihre Zeit sodass der Ruhestein schnell wieder aktiv ist und Orte besucht man eh nicht oft dann dabei sodass es sich sehr lohnt extra einen Ruhestein dahin zu setzen


----------



## Nexilein (5. Juni 2010)

Natar schrieb:


> es wird nie möglich sein, beide fraktionen auf einem pvp-realm zu spielen - fail
> es wird nie möglich sein, einen fraktionswechsel vorzunehmen - fail
> im shop/über spiel werden keine features verkauft, welche einfluss aus spiel haben -  fail
> im shop/über tcg werden keine features zu holen sein, welche gravierenden einfluss aufs spiel haben - fail kommt noch



Aha, Blizzard hat in der Vergangenheit also immer nur Absolutismen verwendet und sich nicht mit Formulierungen wie "Momentan sehen wir keinen Grund..", "Momentan beabsichtigen wir nicht..." ein Hintertürchen offen gelassen....


@Topic

Zweiter Ruhestein würde mir persönlich garnichts bringen. Früher wäre es mal ein echter Vorteil gewesen, aber heute braucht man den Ruhestein sowieso kaum noch. 
Das beste Beispiel ist doch AK: Ein Mage stellt ein Portal, vor der Tür gibt's ein Portal nach Dalaran, und trotzdem portet mehr als die Hälfte der Leute mit dem Ruhestein weg. Sicher nicht weil der CD so kostbar ist....

Außerdem muss man das ganze im Kontext sehen. Ich mag die momentane Fast-Food Mentalität in WoW auch nicht, und würde mir wünschen, dass Entfernungen in WoW wieder wichtiger werden. Sollte soetwas in Cata kommen, dann wäre der zweite Ruhestein evtl. ein echter Vorteil. Aber in diesem Fall würde ich mich über die Richtung freuen in die sich das Spiel entwickelt, und mir die Laune nicht von einem dämlichen Item versauen lassen...


----------



## KingNothing22 (5. Juni 2010)

btw. wird dieser "zweite Ruhestein" in kürze sowieso vollkommen seine nützlichkeit verlieren...Mit Flugmount(die epic formen werden übrigens alle 310% haben) kommt man glaub ich relativ schnell zu a) dem nächsten flugpunkt wenn man faul ist oder b) zur nächsten hauptstadt...dann braucht man im prinzip nichtmal unbedingt den einen ruhestein den jeder hat ^^


----------



## Soilfire (5. Juni 2010)

hehe leute stells mir so vor das er einfach schon mehrer Hunderte von Euro fürs TCG ausgegeben hat und nie den Tiger etc. bekommen hat und jetzt aus purer frust schreibt er so was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg du armer

EDIT: Ja das man sich momentan in WoW auch einfacha überall hinporten kann z.B. in die inis suckt schon etwas wen man z.B. mit neulingen in der ini is und die von einem anderen Realm sind muss man ihnen halt im Chat erklären wie es wo lang geht zum eingang^^ oder man folgt dem Punkt in der Minimap


----------



## Nexus.X (5. Juni 2010)

Rudi schrieb:


> Hachja, ich muss sagen die Antworten überraschen mich nicht mal wirklich.
> 3 Seiten, davon 90% reine flames und dummes Gewäsch von irgendwelchen früh pubertierenden, aber bei buffed nicht (mehr) überraschend.
> 
> Aus den meisten Antworten kann ich schließen, dass den ganzen Fanboys langsam die Argumente ausgehen (wenn man "mimimi" & "wayne" als "Argument" bezeichnen kann), was sich im übrigen auch daran festmachen lässt, dass die Leute hier mit Geldgeilheit seitens Blizzard anfangen.
> ...


Du solltest erstmal anfangen das ganze nüchtern zu betrachten, bevor du alle die keinen Grund für den Thread sehen als "jaja, machst nur mimimi"-brüllende Fanboys beschreibst.
Dann kann man auch anständig diskutieren.



Supermany2 schrieb:


> *Wenn man dann 80 ist Dann raidet man doch nicht weniger als 29min* oder man farmt doch nicht nur 10min oder random Inis macht man eh gerade da wo man steht. Auch Erfolge brauchen ihre Zeit sodass der Ruhestein schnell wieder aktiv ist und Orte besucht man eh nicht oft dann dabei sodass es sich sehr lohnt extra einen Ruhestein dahin zu setzen


Du hast AK vergessen, da die meisten nach dem Eismann abhaun ist es ein 10 minütiger Raid. Vor die Tür zum Portal zu laufen ist aber dann doch zu schwer, obwohl der CD so heiß begehrt ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Nexilein schrieb:


> Außerdem muss man das ganze im Kontext sehen. Ich mag die momentane Fast-Food Mentalität in WoW auch nicht, und würde mir wünschen, dass Entfernungen in WoW wieder wichtiger werden. Sollte soetwas in Cata kommen, dann wäre der zweite Ruhestein evtl. ein echter Vorteil. Aber in diesem Fall würde ich mich über die Richtung freuen in die sich das Spiel entwickelt, und mir die Laune nicht von einem dämlichen Item versauen lassen...


Selbst in Cata wird er wohl maximal für die Levelphase annähernd nützlich sein, danach ist man wahrscheinlich mit dem Flugmount wieder 10x schneller, "wenn!!" man sich überhaupt mal aus den Hauptstädten bewegt.

Mein Beitrag: 
Fakt ist das ich z.B. den Ruhestein das letzte mal ein paar Wochen nach Erscheinung von PdK benutzt habe, seit ich den Wappenrock des Turniers habe nutze ich diesen um zum oben genannten Raid oder ICC zu kommen. 
Und vielen meiner Mitspieler geht es exakt genauso. Ich bin ehrlich gesagt kurz davor den Platzverstopfer aus dem Inventar zu werfen.

MfG Nex


----------



## Dagonzo (5. Juni 2010)

Natar schrieb:


> es wird nie möglich sein, beide fraktionen auf einem pvp-realm zu spielen  -  fail
> es wird nie möglich sein, einen fraktionswechsel vorzunehmen  -  fail
> im shop/über spiel werden keine features verkauft, welche einfluss aus spiel haben  - fail
> im shop/über tcg werden keine features zu holen sein, welche gravierenden einfluss aufs spiel haben  -  fail kommt noch


Die genaue offizielle Angabe der Quelle hast du vergessen. Ihr legt euch das alles so zurecht wie ihr es haben wollt, ne? So wurde das von Blizzard niemals gesagt. 

Punkt drei trifft ebenfalls nicht zu, denn sie haben keinen Einfluss auf andere Spieler und der Spielewelt und benachteiligen auch niemanden. Fragt Blizzard mal lieber, wann die Gold-Käufer/Verkäufer aus dem Spiel verschwinden. Die sind nämlich die einzigen die die Spielewelt beeinflussen.



Nexus.X schrieb:


> Und vielen meiner Mitspieler geht es exakt genauso. Ich bin ehrlich gesagt kurz davor den Platzverstopfer aus dem Inventar zu werfen.


Das kannst du auch ohne weiteres, man kann ihn sich ja jeder Zeit von einem Gastwirt wieder holen.


----------



## Shaila (6. Juni 2010)

Ich finds auch blöd, zweiter Ruhestein ist nunmal zweiter Ruhestein.

*Duck und wegrenn*


----------



## Gerti (6. Juni 2010)

Rudi schrieb:


> Ich bin mir zwar jetzt schon sicher, dass es auf ein "Schamis, Magier, Inschriftenkundige können das auch...blablabla" hinausläuft, deswegen gleich mal zum klarstellen:
> 
> - Magier kommen nur in Hauptstädte
> - Schamanen können mit Astraler Rückruf alle 7min 30sek (Glyphe) zum Gastwirt
> ...



- Die einen Schuhe aus Kara porten auch.
- Der Ring aus Dalaran portet nach Dalaran.
- Manche können ein Portal nach Kara machen.
- Man kann sich zum BT porten
Es gibt bestimmt noch mehr Möglichkeiten sich zu porten.

Mir ist das relativ egal, da es genug Möglichkeiten von a nach b zu kommen gibt und den "Ruhestein" eh weniger haben werden, als Leute Nax zu Classic clear hatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (6. Juni 2010)

ring aus dala vergessen


----------



## Duciducduc (6. Juni 2010)

ich korrigiere die dimensionszerfetzer haben einen cd von 4 std und nicht 2^^


----------



## sigimalygos (6. Juni 2010)

Necroscope schrieb:


> Dann gibts ncoh das Siegel der Kirin Tor - nich vergessen! Allerdings hat das Teil nen Riesennachtteil: Ich hab schon soo oft vergessen das Ding wieder auszuziehen nachm Porten -.-
> Außerdem kann man sich noch mit den Angelstiefeln nach BB porten.
> 
> Aber mal ehrlich, ein zweiter Ruhestein ist kein spielentscheidender Vorteil. Ausser für Paladine die jetzt auch öfter als alle halbe Stunde PvP betreiben können.



Einfach nur geil die ansage ... echt witzig, bekommstn Dickes +


----------



## Magic! (6. Juni 2010)

ruhestein brauch kein mensch bin eh immer nur in den hauptstädten außer wenn raid ist xD


----------



## Thoriumobi (6. Juni 2010)

Rudi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die ganzen "Gutmenschen" und "Fan-Boys" haben es so lange verteidigt, aber jetzt wird er bald kommen, der Vorteil für Geld.
> 
> ...





Und nu? Was willst du uns damit sagen? WoW wird untergehen?


...fail


----------



## Morgwath (7. Juni 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Diq6TAtSECg
Anderes Thema, gleiches Prinzip.


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (7. Juni 2010)

Rudi schrieb:


> ...die ganzen "Gutmenschen" und "Fan-Boys" haben es so lange verteidigt, aber jetzt wird er bald kommen, der Vorteil für Geld...
> 
> ...Der zweite Ruhestein aus dem TCG...



 Den kauf ich mir und geh im PvP rocken!
Omfg roflmao, made my day.


----------



## Tinkerballa (7. Juni 2010)

Necroscope schrieb:


> lol, ich spiel zwar selber nen pala, aber... made my day, ehrlich xDDD
> 
> edit: eigentlich wollte ich Necroscope zitieren, aber funzt nicht^^


----------



## reappy (7. Juni 2010)

Es ist zwar nur ein Ruhestein, der keinen großen einfluss hat, und normal wärs mir auch egal, leider erkenne ich dennoch eine desensibilisierung.

EIn Frosch den man ins heisse Wasser wirft, der wird heraushüpfen, ein Frosch den man ins kalte wasser setzt welches man dann erwärmt, der wird gekocht ohne es zu merken.

Das gleiche passiert hier. Vor 3 Jahren war es undenkbar ein pet oder gar einen Ruhestein zu verkaufen, heute ist es normal.

Alle die meinen man kann auch ohne den Stein leben, denen sei gesagt: "Man kann auch ohne T10 leben" also warum nicht kaufbar machen im Itemshop? Mal ehrlich wenn man sich gleich 277er Items kaufen kann braucht man nicht mehr raiden (weils eh nichts mehr gibt) und somit hat man beim NICHT raiden auch keinen vorteil den anderen gegenüber.

Und alle die meinen man hat nur ne chance drauf: Man kann das Teil dann ganz einfach bei ebay für Geld kaufen, das hat nichts mit glück zu tun. 
Und ja ebay ist nicht der Itemshop. 
Aber wo ist der Unterschied? Ist items bei ebay zu verkaufen besser als im Itemshop? Wenn ja, dann sollte Blizz doch T10 bei ebay einstellen, erstens verdienen sie dann mehr (höhere Preise) und zweitens ists eh nicht der Itemshop, und somit egal oder?

Und ja ihr habt recht, Blizz sagt nur immer es ist derzeit nicht geplant.
Und genau so ist es derzeit nicht geplant Waffen und Rüstungen per Itemshop zu verkaufen!!!!!!!111einself

Das sollte doch zu denken geben.


----------



## Nexus.X (9. Juni 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Das kannst du auch ohne weiteres, man kann ihn sich ja jeder Zeit von einem Gastwirt wieder holen.


Joa, hab nur manchmal Bedenken, wenn ich ihn dann iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii........iiirgendwann mal wieder brauche, ist er nicht da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

